# The Next Plastic Model That I Hope Won't Get Destroyed



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone gave me this...brush painted green with the windows welded in. So this made a perfect candidate for a second hard body FCR. I hope this body lasts as long as the one. Two years out of a hard body on a commercial track is doing good.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1 hot Olds there!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That is a great looking car! :thumbsup:

I like the hard body 24th scale classes.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

This are just some of the cars that will be in the opener for the points series that starts Friday night for the hard body FCR class. We race with lexan bodies too, that points race starts on Friday as well. 500 dollar payout to the winner. 



















We also race H&R chassis hard body on Wednesday nights.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, now you've got me wanting to move.
Where is this track????


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The King is lapping Junior . . .


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Vicksburg Michigan, about 8 miles south of Kalamazoo.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305374


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

how do you guys prepare your tires?we have a couple 1/24 parmas and scratchbuilts,but traction is an issue on our mdf track.the foam just doesn't grip


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

The prep is in the track, not the tires. I have prepped the track a few times for the track owner. He likes to utilize "glue zones". What the spray glue is that we use I don't know, but I will find out. Just spray a little on entry and exit of each turn and after a practice session the track is ready. It usually gets cleaned off and re done every couple of weeks. 

I would not recommend using track glue commonly used for drag cars. Its not viscus enough and will really bog down the lower powered 16D cars. I am sure for wing cars and stuff that would be what you would want to use.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I race the tri oval at Mark's Model World in Canton , Ohio . We use the FCR chassis with a model hardbody as well . OOOooooooooo ....... It is a brutal game .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What's great about hard body 24th scale racing is the REAL carnage!!! :thumbsup:

Well, I guess that depends on how you look at it.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I try to avoid carnage. This is the third season for this track and I am on my second body. The first year I ran a 65 Chevelle with a modified body mount. My dad and I split duty with the same body and car last year. It did finally get some heavy damage last year and got retired at the end of the season. But I think that was about 25 or 30 races and 10 wins between the two of us.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So what kinda tars do they make for 1/25 scale? Slip on silicones? Rubber? Foam I am sure is one style, I've seen that before.

I am a realism guy, so the wheels would have to look like stocker wheels, and the tars would have to look like short track tars, like Hoosiers or Goodyears.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

You have to use Parma FCR tires in the Parma FCR hard body class. You can use the small hub Pro Track tires but those are out to lunch.

You can make the tires on the H&R cars look scale, because they use the scale hubs. I did that for a while but it becomes a pita if you need to make a tire change or stagger change before the race.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Sweet looking track. The cars are sweet too, so many of them . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

*Track Glue*

Ok, I asked Harry light night what we have used for track glue on the oval. I felt pretty stupid after I asked him, I should have been able to guess.

We use the red Parma traction compound and thin it down with zippo so it will atomize in a spray bottle. Spay a small amount on the entrance and exit of each turn in the tire tracks of the lanes. After a few laps of running the track is ready.


----------

